# Taking care of LGD when away



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

I've been reading all I can on various boards about LGD's in anticipation of getting one in the near future for our sheep and chicken flocks. I keep reading about how they are naturally wary of people outside of their family. We travel fairly often so I'm wondering what do you owners of LGD's do about feeding them when you're away overnight or for several days?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

My wife's brother or another family member usually comes over and feeds the animals, if we must be away. However, we have feed out for the dogs all the time, where only they can get to it. They will be wary of other folks, but as long as it is someone they have met before when we are there, it has not been a problem. They may keep their distance or they may investigate them, but honestly, I have not seen the reaction to strangers as aggressive with my Ana x Pyr. cross as I have with our Golden retriever.

I am assuming you would probably be having the same folks come and feed for you, I would just make sure and introduce them while you are still around, maybe have them come over and make the rounds feeding with you on occasion, so they will get to know them and understand this is just the other person that helps feed.


----------



## harvestmoon1964 (Apr 24, 2014)

My Pyrs are fed free choice and the person who checks on the horses and other stock makes sure their food buckets are kept topped off.


----------



## CedarGait (Apr 22, 2014)

We use free choice feeders. High enough the chickens don't get into and luckily goats haven't figured out how to open them yet


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all for the info! I'll have to check into some of those type feeders.


----------



## sportweasel (Jul 23, 2012)

I too worried/wondered about this before I got my LGDs. We've had friends and family stay at the house or do visits while we are away and have had zero problems. Ours are Great Pyrenees, so they are a little more people friendly, but we make sure that our farm sitters are formally introduced and accepted while we are here before we go away. A lot depends on the breed and individual dog's temperament, as well as the dogs' "read" on the people. I also always tell my farm sitters to pay close attention to our dogs' behavior and body language, respecting and taking seriously any signs of aggression or protectiveness. Bottom line: it can be done and you have different options on how to go about caring for your dog while you are away. You can work out the details once you know your dogs and their personalities and temperaments.


----------

